# Bessacar Electrics



## 108821 (Dec 21, 2007)

:evil: have bessacar 765 step does not auto retract and control panel does not auto switch off on start up are they connected by common fuse
HELP


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi jovik.
I think if you can't find this in your handbooks, then I would phone the supplying dealer.
If you bought privately then phone & ask Bessacar (This would fall into the good customer service category 8) )
Hope this helps
Regards C


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bessacarr step*

Hi

What year model is your Bessacarr?

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Contact*

Jovik

If you need to contact us, our telephone number is 01482 875740 we would need to know your vehicle details

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Further information*

The following information may be helpful to you.#

Until 2007 season the relay and fuse for the auto-retract was fitted within the engine compartment under the bonnet and would need to be checked.

From 2008 onwards we no longer fit under the bonnet. There should be a 
fiat output connection point at the bottom of the drivers cab seat seatbelt. The fuses we fit within the habiatation area (wardrobe or bedbox) draws a signal from this point to auto retract the step. Fuse 8 (15 amp) would need to be checked and also this connection point.

With regards to the control panel if 2008 onwards the above issue could be the cause for it not shutting off due to a fault with the fuse or the fiat output.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 108821 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Bessacarr electrics*

:lol: my bessacar is 2006 where under the bonnet is relay and fuse please


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Fantastic service from SWIFT I see,wish Autotrail posted on here,some one should give them a push(ATOC) maybe!!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Jovik

See yesterday's response.

It is under the bonnet

Regards
Kath


----------



## IRVO (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Bessacarr electrics*



jovik said:


> :lol: my bessacar is 2006 where under the bonnet is relay and fuse please


Jovik incase you never solved your problem and under the bonnet is a big place, l have the same van and also had the same problem, cant remember which one of two relays it was but exchange them over and you will find which one controls the step. My relays were to the right hand side forward of the cooling system exspansion tank good luck.

Regards

Brian


----------

